# Need Powerheads to cycle tank?



## Gui101do (Apr 2, 2010)

Simple questions, I hope:

Do my powerheads need to be on while I cycle my new 55 gallon aquarium? Right now, I have 2 powerheads running & the filter as well.

Another quick question:

I've read that you can start stocking your tank within a day of cycling, but I've also read that it should be cycled for up to a week? Which is correct?

Also, would it be ok to plant a few broad-leafed plants a day or 2 into the cycle? Definitely want to do it before we add the fish!

Thanks!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You do not need to run the powerheads while cycling the tank.

There really is no "correct" way of thinking when it comes to adding fish. Once the tank has completed its cycle, then you can start adding in small increments from there.

As for the plants, you can add them at any time.


----------



## Gui101do (Apr 2, 2010)

A related question, once I do turn on the powerheads, in what direction should I have them flow? Should I point them to shoot across the top of the tank? Down into a corner? Thanks again!


----------



## plantitgood101 (Apr 3, 2010)

Think about where your future plants are going to be. Remember that the current, if in the back, may be partly subdued because of the plants if you have tall plants. It all depends on what you want the current to do with the plants in it.


----------

